# Help Needed



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone that can HELP me PLEASE, several years ago i gave sanctuary to what I thought then was a female cat & her children and I took of them in. One of the cats Patch (semi- Feral) has been limping. Now the front of the paw looks like it has blistered and burst but now my daughters has noticed a bubble forming. I am So worried & need to get her to my vets ASAP but struggling to catch her. I have called Feral cat welfare in Leeds but I need a cat crusher cage I have been told from Cat Action trust. The cat is very very scared and whilst she lets me stroke her there is no way she will allow me to pick her up and she virtually lives in my house. I don't want to scare her but desperately need help trapping I have never done this before & think I am frightened in case i loose her trust or hurt her further, also scared she will run away if she thinks I am hurting her.

Any help please in assisting me to trap her would greatly appreciated. 

Jane


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you contacted your local cats protection, they may come out and help you with a trap.

Wish I was nearer as I would have come and helped you.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Have you contacted your local cats protection, they may come out and help you with a trap.
> 
> Wish I was nearer as I would have come and helped you.


As you say, CC, Cats' Protection or a local rescue will have one and quite likely help....good luck.


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi there rang Cat action trust and feline friends Cat action rang back just waiting to see if other calls me back


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck, a rescue should help you, even if it means leaving a trap with you which you check regularly.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sure someone can come out to help you, but there is another way to get a feral cat in a basket, especially one you can get close to as you can.

You need one of those white wire baskets. The lid normally bends back to open, but there should be two wires on the back to hold the lid in normal circumstances. If you can prise the lid over those and remove it, then this is what you do. Get the cat somewhere she feels comfortable and get her used to you holding the basket upside down over the top of her. Stroke with one hand and fairly quickly lower the basket with the other. Now you have the cat under the basket, but without the lid and it's upside down. Get someone to help you keep pressure on the top so the cat doesn't fight her way out.

Now comes the tricky bit. Carefully slide the lid in from the bottom. Eventually the cat has nowhere to go and has to step on to the lid until it covers the gap at the bottom completely. You have the cat surrounded by wire, but the lid is not attached. We can deal with this.

Between you and your helper, slowly turn the basket the right way up. You have to hold it all together, but I have done it alone. Two people should find it OK. All you have to do now is get the lid back under those two wires again. This bit is really sneaky.

Get a thick blanket or towel and between the two humans, slide that under the lid until it covers the open area at the top - basically you're making a temporary fake lid. While one person keeps this taught, the other hooks the wire lid back over those two wire hooks and closes it properly as it was designed to do. Keeping pressure on the wire lid, slide out the blanket and lock the basket with that long metal bar through the two loops.

It sounds more complicated than it is and if you have a dry run with a cushion or something, I'm sure you can do it. I've trapped several ferals this way. Good luck!


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone one of the charities did have what I needed but then kept saying go back to feral cat welfare the guy I know there's he said does have what I need. Last time this happened ended up ringing RSPCA and fair play they caught the cat in my kitchen and lent me the cage for a week guess I am a softie and so scared hurting her so in have left message with guy at feral cat hope he able to help. Sadly the cats seem to know when I get cat carrier out it means vets!!! They all run


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe a way of getting the cats in the future used to the carrier is putting it on its side and feeding inside the carrier, ive tamed feral cats this way and yes it takes time but does work eventually.

Hope all goes well and the cat gets the treatment needed. xx


----------



## buzzmaster (Dec 17, 2009)

tried leaving cat carrier out with treats inside the poorly cat was very clever out her paw in to pull the treats to her did make me giggle watching this from the door, so pushed treats further in and alas no joy she just knew. I have left message at several cat charities all to no avail which is disappointing as I have made sure my message states "I just need help to get her to the vet and if need be will pay for petrol for them to bring cage to my house" think need to re-think and buy one of these cages myself.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

There should be no need for this if you are able to stroke her. You say she mostly lives indoors, so why not make sure she can't get out of the house and then confine her to a small room with no hidey-holes? Get the cat basket in there with the lid already open (a strong one with no weak spots though). Stroke the cat and on one lingering stroke just grab her firmly at the scruff, lift with a supporting hand on her bum if you can and quickly place her in the basket. Hold her down and close the lid on your arm. Release the cat and withdraw arm carefully through narrow gap.

Ferals tend to be happier if the basket is covered with an old towel


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You need get a large fishing net on a pole (the kind you used when you were a kid to catch tadpoles - only bigger). This is the best and safest way to catch a feral cat. Catch him/her as you would a butterfly, and then scoop up, and twist so the opening is closed. You should then be able to pop the cat into a basket.


----------

